# Transfert de musique d'un iPod vers un Mac



## quart de lune (8 Août 2011)

Il y a quelques semaines, je me suis fait volé mon MacBook, j'en ai maintenant un nouveau sauf que j'ai bien sûr perdu toute ma musique et mes photos. Ils sont encore sur mon iPod et j'ai lu à plusieurs reprises que c'était faisable de les récupérer, avec ou sans logiciel. 
Mais en fait je n'ose pas brancher mon iPod sur mon nouveau MacBook pcq j'ai peur qu'il se synchronise avec la bibliothèque d'iTunes (qui est quasiment vide mais pas tout à fait).
Donc j'aimerais bien qu'on m'indique une façon de faire qui me garantisse que mon iPod ne se synchronise pas automatiquement et efface toute ma musique.

Merci d'avance


----------



## quart de lune (13 Août 2011)

S'il vous plaît, comment transférer la musique d'un iPod vers un Mac sans que cela synchronise automatiquement ?


----------



## wath68 (13 Août 2011)

En utilisant la recherche du forum; sujet ultra-traité.

Voir en bas de cette page, les discussions similaires


----------



## quart de lune (13 Août 2011)

Oui mais si je redemande c'est qu'aucune de ces réponses ne m'a aidée : logiciels soit payant, soit qui ne marchent pas (avec mon Mac en tout cas)...


----------



## 4432 (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour, ne t'inquiet pas il n'y a pas de pbm: dès que tu le branchera, il y aura un message indiquant si tu veux tout supprimer, mettre tout ce que tu as sur ton ordinateur ou ne rien faire donc ne t'inquiet pas.


----------



## Rikly (14 Août 2011)

tu peux utiliser ceci:

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/14982/senuti

Bon dimanche


----------



## Pharrel (28 Août 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai utiliser le logiciel podtomac


----------



## monoeil (28 Août 2011)

Avant de connecter l'iPod.

Dans iTunes, va dans les préférences, onglet "Appareils".

Vérifie que l'option "Synchronisation automatique Iphone et iPod" soit décochée.


----------

